# Italia - Olanda. 4 Settembre ore 20,45. Tv Rai 1.



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2014)

Inizia la nuova era in nazionale per Conte che deve portare l'Italia ad Euro 2016. Giovedì 4 settembre ci sarà una amichevole contro l'Olanda (terza nell'ultimo mondiale). Anche gli Orange hanno cambiato CT, infatti sarà la prima anche per Guus Hiddink. 

La partita si svolgerà al San Nicola di Bari.


Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il Italia Olanda su Rai Uno in diretta dalle 20.45


A seguire commenti e formazioni


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2014)

piallata epica


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> piallata epica



Io non vedo così improbabile una nostra vittoria


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2014)

Con Conte saremo destinati a non perdere mai più fino ad Euro 2016 che vinceremo in scioltezza tranne per il pareggino classico alla seconda partita.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

vinciamo facile con un el shaarawy cosi


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Settembre 2014)

Venduti più di 40000 biglietti, bari è sempre grande con la nazionale


----------



## Tobi (3 Settembre 2014)

Negli ultimi 4 anni ogni volta che la Serie A si fermava per le partite della nazionale bestemmiavo, preferivo guardare i cesaroni piuttosto che quello scempio allenato da prandelli. Adesso sono molto curioso di vedere Conte all'opera.


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2014)

Ecco le probabili formazioni 

*Italia (3-5-2):* Buffon; Ranocchia, Bonucci, Astori; Candreva, Parolo, De Rossi, Marchisio, Darmian; Giovinco, Immobile. Ct.: Conte.

*Olanda (4-4-1-1):* Cillessen; Janmaat, de Vrij, Martins Indi, Blind; Kuyt, de Jong, Wijnaldum, Lens; Sneijder; van Persie. Ct.: Hiddink.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le probabili formazioni
> 
> *Italia (3-5-2):* Buffon; Ranocchia, Bonucci, Astori; Candreva, Parolo, De Rossi, Marchisio, Darmian; Giovinco, Immobile. Ct.: Conte.
> 
> *Olanda (4-4-1-1):* Cillessen; Janmaat, de Vrij, Martins Indi, Blind; Kuyt, de Jong, Wijnaldum, Lens; Sneijder; van Persie. Ct.: Hiddink.



Spero che non sia questa la formazione, soprattutto per quanto riguarda Parolo e Giovinco.
Ma alla fine la partita che conta è quella con la Norvegia, anche se sarebbe ora di iniziare a prendere seriamente le amichevoli.


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2014)

Meno giocano i nostri, meglio è.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Meno giocano i nostri, meglio è.



Beh, Poli non credo verrà schierato.
De Sciglio ed El Shaarawy credo che giocheranno una delle 2 sfide


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Settembre 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi 4 anni ogni volta che la Serie A si fermava per le partite della nazionale bestemmiavo, preferivo guardare i cesaroni piuttosto che quello scempio allenato da prandelli. Adesso sono molto curioso di vedere Conte all'opera.



Eheh vero,c'è molta curiosità,dovrebbero cambiare il ct della nazionale più spesso


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Meno giocano i nostri, meglio è.



concordo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Meno giocano i nostri, meglio è.



D'accordissimo,anche se i danni purtroppo la Nazionale li ha gia fatti ( El Shaarawy)


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le probabili formazioni
> 
> *Italia (3-5-2):* Buffon; Ranocchia, Bonucci, Astori; Candreva, Parolo, De Rossi, Marchisio, Darmian; Giovinco, Immobile. Ct.: Conte.
> 
> *Olanda (4-4-1-1):* Cillessen; Janmaat, de Vrij, Martins Indi, Blind; Kuyt, de Jong, Wijnaldum, Lens; Sneijder; van Persie. Ct.: Hiddink.



Peccato per l'infortunio del Faraone, avrei voluto un altro duello con De Vrij


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Settembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Peccato per l'infortunio del Faraone, avrei voluto un altro duello con De Vrij



Se è nelle stesse condizioni di domenica si fa uccellare anche da Giovinco


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Settembre 2014)

Ancora Kuyt... ma lol, non hanno nessuno un po' meglio?


----------



## aleslash (4 Settembre 2014)

Raga l'Under 21 quando gioca?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Settembre 2014)

stasera sono allo stadio,spero di vedere una bella partita. Non sapevo che fosse Hiddink il nuovo allenatore dell'Olanda


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le probabili formazioni
> 
> *Italia (3-5-2):* Buffon; Ranocchia, Bonucci, Astori; Candreva, Parolo, De Rossi, Marchisio, Darmian; Giovinco, Immobile. Ct.: Conte.
> 
> *Olanda (4-4-1-1):* Cillessen; Janmaat, de Vrij, Martins Indi, Blind; Kuyt, de Jong, Wijnaldum, Lens; Sneijder; van Persie. Ct.: Hiddink.



La vedo male, loro tutti stra titolari noi riserve delle riserve.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> La vedo male, loro tutti stra titolari noi riserve delle riserve.



Menomale che non hanno messo Robben!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Settembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Raga l'Under 21 quando gioca?



Dovrebbe giocare domani alle 21 contro la Serbia


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Settembre 2014)

Prob. formazioni

Italia (3-5-2): Sirigu; Ranocchia, Bonucci, Astori; De Sciglio, Marchisio, De Rossi, Parolo, Candreva; Zaza, Immobile.

Olanda (4-3-3): Cilessen; Martins Indi, Blind, De Vrij, Janmaat; Sneijder, De Jong, Wijnaldum; Kuyt, Van Persie, Lens.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Prob. formazioni
> 
> Italia (3-5-2): Sirigu; Ranocchia, Bonucci, Astori; De Sciglio, Marchisio, De Rossi, Parolo, Candreva; Zaza, Immobile.
> 
> Olanda (4-3-3): Cilessen; Martins Indi, Blind, De Vrij, Janmaat; Sneijder, De Jong, Wijnaldum; Kuyt, Van Persie, Lens.


La difesa più scarsa nella storia della nazionale di Calcio italiana. Mai visto difensori del genere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Prob. formazioni
> 
> Italia (3-5-2): Sirigu; Ranocchia, Bonucci, Astori; De Sciglio, Marchisio, De Rossi, Parolo, Candreva; Zaza, Immobile.
> 
> Olanda (4-3-3): Cilessen; Martins Indi, Blind, De Vrij, Janmaat; Sneijder, De Jong, Wijnaldum; Kuyt, Van Persie, Lens.



Suppongo che Indi e Blind siano invertiti,no?


----------



## vota DC (4 Settembre 2014)

Ma Ranocchia gioca terzino? Non era l'erede di Nesta?


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2014)

*La formazione ufficiale dell'Italia

(3-5-2): Sirigu; Ranocchia, Bonucci, Astori; Darmian, Marchisio, De Rossi, Giaccherini, De Sciglio; Immobile, Zaza.*


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma Ranocchia gioca terzino? Non era l'erede di Nesta?



Difesa a 3.


----------



## Tobi (4 Settembre 2014)

Avrei puntanto su gente come Verratti Cerci Candreva
[MENTION=160]Tobi[/MENTION] devi quotare i post che commenti


----------



## Butcher (4 Settembre 2014)

Mamma mia, una difesa da suicidio.


----------



## Tobi (4 Settembre 2014)

È tutto l'11 da suicidio.
Io immaginavo qualcosa come:
Sirigu
De Rossi Barzagli Bonucci
Darmian Verratti Motta Marchisio De Sciglio
Cerci Immobile

Comunque vediamolo prima all opera


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale dell'Italia
> 
> (3-5-2): Sirigu; Ranocchia, Bonucci, Astori; Darmian, Marchisio, De Rossi, Giaccherini, De Sciglio; Immobile, Zaza.*




.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale dell'Italia
> 
> (3-5-2): Sirigu; Ranocchia, Bonucci, Astori; Darmian, Marchisio, De Rossi, Giaccherini, De Sciglio; Immobile, Zaza.*



Giccherini? Che pena

Ma De Jong deve proprio giocare?


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Settembre 2014)

Gol Immobile 1-0


----------



## Doctore (4 Settembre 2014)

la mano di conte si vede.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Settembre 2014)

Rigore per l'Italia.

Sto Martins Indi è un cesso


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2014)

Rigore per l'Italia


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2014)

Gol di De Rossi. 2-0 Italia


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Settembre 2014)

2-0 De Rossi


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Settembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> la mano di conte si vede.



Con Conte al Mondiale,l'Italia avrebbe massacrato quel girone ridicolo. E forse saremmo andati lontani. Altro che Tiki Taka pradelliano


----------



## Doctore (4 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con Conte al Mondiale,l'Italia avrebbe massacrato quel girone ridicolo. E forse saremmo andati lontani. Altro che Tiki Taka pradelliano



.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Settembre 2014)

Ma cosa fa sto zaza


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2014)

Ma che razza di squadra è questa Olanda? Fa davvero pena. Una roba imbarazzante.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che razza di squadra è questa Olanda? Fa davvero pena. Una roba imbarazzante.



Terzi al mondiale.. questo per dire quanto l'ultimo mondiale fosse ridocolo


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2014)

cosi si gioca, cose semplici, verticalizzazioni improvvise e voglia di sacrificarsi, non ci voleva un mago...


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa fa sto zaza



a me sta piacendo e anche tanto..


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2014)

Marco de sciglio


----------



## Aldo (4 Settembre 2014)

Senza Balotelli fra i piedi sia l'Italia che il Milan riescono a concretizzare azioni offensive


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Senza Balotelli fra i piedi sia l'Italia che il Milan riescono a concretizzare azioni offensive



hai ragione, la sua non voglia di sacrificarsi trascinava tutti in negativo..


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2014)

*Italia - Olanda 2-0 fine PT *


----------



## 4-3-3 (4 Settembre 2014)

Conte è un martello, spero Inzaghi possa prendere le sue redini...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Settembre 2014)

Giaccherini per quanto cesso e, e meno cesso di Thiago Motta.


La mano di Conte si vede subito, corsa, eta media piu bassa e la mancanza di Balotelli e un fattore positivo. 

La coppia Zaza-Immobile mi piace, il primo per me rimane un predestinato che la Juve sicuramente si riprendera prima o poi. Peccato per il gol gia fatto che ha sbagliato.

EDIT: Tavecchio quando parla fa ancora piu pena del solito.

Ma quello che ha posto le domande dove lo hanno pescato? Nel 1970?


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Settembre 2014)

La cosa più evidente di questo primo tempo è che Balotelli sarebbe un pesce nel deserto.Immobile e Zaza stanno facendo un lavoro che Marione nostro semplicemente non fa.
In questa Nazionale,lo vedo solo come jolly da inserire a partita in corso in gare che non si sbloccano.


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Settembre 2014)

Questa è l'Italia che mi piace,altro che quella del mondiale!


----------



## Tom! (4 Settembre 2014)

Grande Conte, quanto mi manca sulla panchina della Juve. E' un fenomeno.
Grazie al cielo ovviamente li sceglie lui i calciatori, c'erano molte persone scandalizzate per Zaza e Giaccherini.


----------



## Tobi (4 Settembre 2014)

Gioco della squadra totalmente trasformato. Chapeau


----------



## nduccio (4 Settembre 2014)

conte è speciale, c'è poco da dire


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La cosa più evidente di questo primo tempo è che Balotelli sarebbe un pesce nel deserto.Immobile e Zaza stanno facendo un lavoro che Marione nostro semplicemente non fa.
> In questa Nazionale,lo vedo solo come jolly da inserire a partita in corso in gare che non si sbloccano.


Io non ce lo vedo proprio invece, non abbiamo bisogno di lui.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Io non ce lo vedo proprio invece, non abbiamo bisogno di lui.



Anche secondo me. Ormai mi è venuto il dubbio che Balo faccia giocare male le squadre.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Settembre 2014)

Che bestia De Jong


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me. Ormai mi è venuto il dubbio che Balo faccia giocare male le squadre.



non è un dubbio è la realtà, palla a balotelli e l'azione è finita, questo succede sempre, balo o perde palla o calcia in porta, muoversi non si muove e quando perde palla da la colpa ai compagni, è difficile giocare cosi..


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2014)

Nigel


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2014)

*Italia - Olanda 2-0 FINALE *


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Settembre 2014)

ottimi zaza e immobile, contro la norvegia li proverei titolari

la difesa per quel poco che è stata impiegata mi è sembrata lacunosa e imprecisa, secondo me contro la norvegia ne sapremo qualcosa di più


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ottimi zaza e immobile, contro la norvegia li proverei titolari
> 
> la difesa per quel poco che è stata impiegata mi è sembrata lacunosa e imprecisa, secondo me contro la norvegia ne sapremo qualcosa di più



Il problema è inserire El Shaarawy in questo modulo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2014)

L'intesa Zaza-Immobile è la nota più bella della partita, ma io mi chiedo: El Shaarawy può giocare con quei due?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il problema è inserire El Shaarawy in questo modulo.



lol adesso l'ho scritto. A conte gli piace, ma come può giocare con questo modulo?


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol adesso l'ho scritto. A conte gli piace, ma come può giocare con questo modulo?



Per me solo seconda punta. Sti cavoli di Zazà (con tutto il rispetto).

Comunque se Zazà fosse questo un pensiero ce lo farei.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me solo seconda punta. Sti cavoli di Zazà (con tutto il rispetto).
> 
> Comunque se Zazà fosse questo un pensiero ce lo farei.



Ce lo vedo bene pure come ala sinistra anche se parecchio limitato.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ce lo vedo bene pure come ala sinistra *anche se parecchio limitato.*



Appunto. Già Candreva ce lo vedo così così.


----------



## Freddy Manson (4 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con Conte al Mondiale,l'Italia avrebbe massacrato quel girone ridicolo. E forse saremmo andati lontani. Altro che Tiki Taka pradelliano



Quoto. E' un peccato essere andati al Mondiale capitanati dal finto sacrestano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Settembre 2014)

Contenta per il risultato e la prestazione, avanti cosi.


----------



## Schism75 (4 Settembre 2014)

Speriamo che Inzaghi faccia almeno la metà di conte. Come l'avrei visto bene da noi, e questa sera é la riprova che può far bene anche con una rosa non eccelsa.


----------



## rossovero (4 Settembre 2014)

Buona partita (non ottima come sbandiereranno i giornalisti) anche se dopo 10 minuti era praticamente finita. Ma il piglio era quello giusto.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Settembre 2014)

ulteriore dimostrazione che Balotelli *NON SERVE* al calcio italiano (mentre tutti i media e followers lo ritengono una pedina indispensabile)


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2014)

Vedo che siamo già campioni d'europa. Capisco che dopo mesi se non anni si sia vista una buona prestazione azzurra, ma abbiamo vinto contro una squadra che era praticamente in ciabatte e pigiama. 
Le cose da analizzare sono altre, da dove riparte questa ItAlia? A quanto pare riparte dall'usato sicuro, l'impressione è questa, ma se vogliamo davvero che la nazionale ed il movimento in generale crescano si deve avere il coraggio di osare, non di puntare sui Giaccherini di turno e sugli ormai attempati senatori (che ieri non hanno giocato ma lo faranno sicuramente Quando vi saranno le partite che contano).
Spero che Conte non voglia attuare tutto ciò ma in realtà punti a far crescere per bene i giovani usando i senatori come elementi d'esperienza in grado di trasmettere loro qualcosa.
Al di là di tutto, è veramente presto, chi vivrà vedrà!


----------



## Elshafenomeno (5 Settembre 2014)

Nigel e Mattia SONTUOSI

Il recupero su Kuyt di fine pt  è venuto giù lo stadio


----------



## walter 22 (5 Settembre 2014)

Conte è il miglior allenatore italiano


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Settembre 2014)

Non ho visto la partita, ma ...



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io non vedo così improbabile una nostra vittoria





L'importante è che non si sia fatto male nessuno dei nostri.
La partita che conta è quella con la Norvegia, ma sono contento del fatto che si sia giocato bene.
L'Italia ai Mondiali è uscita subito non perché così scarsa ma perché non era motivata e non correva.
Con Conte avremmo passato quantomeno il girone al 100%.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ulteriore dimostrazione che Balotelli *NON SERVE* al calcio italiano (mentre tutti i media e followers lo ritengono una pedina indispensabile)


Balotelli è una pedina indispensabile per i media, cioè, non secondo l'opinione dei media, proprio in funzione dei media.


----------



## Tom! (5 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vedo che siamo già campioni d'europa. Capisco che dopo mesi se non anni si sia vista una buona prestazione azzurra, ma abbiamo vinto contro una squadra che era praticamente in ciabatte e pigiama.
> Le cose da analizzare sono altre, da dove riparte questa ItAlia? A quanto pare riparte dall'usato sicuro, l'impressione è questa, ma se vogliamo davvero che la nazionale ed il movimento in generale crescano si deve avere il coraggio di osare, non di puntare sui Giaccherini di turno e sugli ormai attempati senatori (che ieri non hanno giocato ma lo faranno sicuramente Quando vi saranno le partite che contano).
> Spero che Conte non voglia attuare tutto ciò ma in realtà punti a far crescere per bene i giovani usando i senatori come elementi d'esperienza in grado di trasmettere loro qualcosa.
> Al di là di tutto, è veramente presto, chi vivrà vedrà!



Ragazzi difensori più forti di Barzagli non ne abbiamo.
Buffon è un elemento importantissimo per il gruppo ed è tuttora uno dei migliori portieri sulla piazza, giocare con certi campioni sul campo fa la differenza.
Pirlo vabbè, non c'è bisogno di descriverlo, messo nella giusta situazione (ergo non nella situazione dell'italia del mondiale) è un top player assoluto.

Questi tre con Conte, se staranno bene (e questo dipenderà molto dall'età tra due anni), ci saranno sempre. Giustamente.

Comunque lui l'ha detto, "abbiamo dei buoni giovani, i campioni dovranno fare anche da chioccia".


----------



## malos (5 Settembre 2014)

l'Olanda senza Robben è poca cosa i mondiali lo hanno dimostrato. Poi è ovvio che chi ha toppato come noi in Brasile e con un nuovo tecnico ce la mette tutta. Per gli altri è solo un'amichevole per noi qualcosa di più.


----------



## davoreb (5 Settembre 2014)

pirlo quest'anno per me cominciera a soffrire (già la seconda metà della scorsa stagione non era a buoni livelli).

verratti ed elsha devono giocare titolari.

l'espulsione per me è stata un pagliacciata dell'arbitro, nel senso che ci poteva stare ma in un amichevole io userei il cartellino rosso solo per gioco violento in quanto ha falsato tutti gli altri 75 minuti.

io farei un 3-5-2 cosi:

Sirigu
de sciglio bonucci chiellini
de rossi
verrati marchisio
candreva elsha
immobile destro


elsha fa gia il terzino nel milan quindi cambia poco.


----------



## Tom! (5 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> pirlo quest'anno per me cominciera a soffrire (già la seconda metà della scorsa stagione non era a buoni livelli).
> 
> verratti ed elsha devono giocare titolari.
> 
> ...



Anche io giocherei così, però De Sciglio nei 3 non ce lo vedo, poi dipende da come starà Pirlo, nel caso è inamovibile.
------------------Buffon-------------------------
-----------Barza-Bonucci-Chiellini--------------
Candreva-DeRossi-Pirlo-Marchisio-El Sharawii
--------------Immobile*-Zaza------------------

*Destro
*Se Berardi continua a crescere ci sarà anche lui

Comunque voglio sottolineare la prestazione superba di Bonucci, difensore molto sottovalutato in quanto italiano. 
Ha fatto persino da capitano all'uscita di De Rossi.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Anche io giocherei così, però De Sciglio nei 3 non ce lo vedo, poi dipende da come starà Pirlo, nel caso è inamovibile.
> ------------------Buffon-------------------------
> -----------Barza-Bonucci-Chiellini--------------
> Candreva-DeRossi-Pirlo-Marchisio-El Sharawii
> ...



Io toglierei Barzagli, Buffon e Pirlo. Non perchè sono della Juve ma perchè sono troppo vecchi. Metterei Sirigu, Verratti e in difesa si mette male.

El Shaarawy seconda punta al posto di Zazà, che farà la riserva di Immobile.


----------



## Tom! (5 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io toglierei Barzagli, Buffon e Pirlo. Non perchè sono della Juve ma *perchè sono troppo vecchi*. Metterei Sirigu, Verratti e in difesa si mette male.
> 
> El Shaarawy seconda punta al posto di Zazà, che farà la riserva di Immobile.



Attualmente sono superiori a chiunque in italia nel loro ruolo. Bisogna vedere come arriveranno nel 2016.
Zaza secondo me da quello che ho visto diventerà più forte di Immobile nel giro di qualche tempo, in determinate caratteristiche è già superiore. Secondo me l'anno prossimo sarà bianconero.


----------



## davoreb (5 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Attualmente sono superiori a chiunque in italia nel loro ruolo. Bisogna vedere come arriveranno nel 2016.
> Zaza secondo me da quello che ho visto diventerà più forte di Immobile nel giro di qualche tempo, in determinate caratteristiche è già superiore. Secondo me l'anno prossimo sarà bianconero.



sinceramente per me OGGI sirigu è superiore a buffon.

barzagli ha diversi problemi fisici e pirlo negli ultimi mesi ha fatto schifo. poi ovviamente se pirlo è ai suoi livelli non c'e nè per nessuno ma agli europei avrà 37 anni e verratti deve giocare perchè è forse l'unico top player che abbiamo.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> sinceramente per me OGGI sirigu è superiore a buffon.
> 
> barzagli ha diversi problemi fisici e pirlo negli ultimi mesi ha fatto schifo. poi ovviamente se pirlo è ai suoi livelli non c'e nè per nessuno ma agli europei avrà 37 anni e verratti deve giocare perchè è forse l'unico top player che abbiamo.



Esattamente quel che volevo dire.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Attualmente sono superiori a chiunque in italia nel loro ruolo. Bisogna vedere come arriveranno nel 2016.
> Zaza secondo me da quello che ho visto diventerà più forte di Immobile nel giro di qualche tempo, in determinate caratteristiche è già superiore. Secondo me l'anno prossimo sarà bianconero.



sirigu e verratti meritano spazio, i vecchi possono essere utili a partita in corso oltre che all'interno dello spogliatoio, ma è obbligatorio il cambio generazionale, altrimenti ripeteremo di nuovo gli stessi errori..


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io toglierei Barzagli, Buffon e Pirlo. Non perchè sono della Juve ma perchè sono troppo vecchi. Metterei Sirigu, Verratti e in difesa si mette male.
> 
> El Shaarawy seconda punta al posto di Zazà, che farà la riserva di Immobile.



per me è troppo vecchio anche de rossi per giocare a centrocampo, gli farei fare il vice bonucci..


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me è troppo vecchio anche de rossi per giocare a centrocampo, gli farei fare il vice bonucci..



A centrocampo chi metti poi con quelle caratteristiche ?

Anche se magari quest'anno esce fuori qualcuno di buono. E poi Verratti così giocherebbe al centro.


----------



## Tom! (5 Settembre 2014)

Vi ricordo che la Germania ha vinto il mondiale con Klose..
Comunque secondo me Buffon e Pirlo possono giocare fino a 40 anni.
Barzagli solo ultimamente ha avuto qualche problema, infatti è stato operato per risolvere, tra un po' tornerà titolare nella juve.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A centrocampo chi metti poi con quelle caratteristiche ?
> 
> Anche se magari quest'anno esce fuori qualcuno di buono. E poi Verratti così giocherebbe al centro.



verratti al centro e poi due che si inseriscono tipo marchisio..


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che la Germania ha vinto il mondiale con Klose..
> Comunque secondo me Buffon e Pirlo possono giocare fino a 40 anni.
> Barzagli solo ultimamente ha avuto qualche problema, infatti è stato operato per risolvere, tra un po' tornerà titolare nella juve.



si ma nei ruoli dove si corre cioè a centrocampo mica giocavano ancora con ballack e frings, hanno dato spazio ai giovani..


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragazzi difensori più forti di Barzagli non ne abbiamo.
> Buffon è un elemento importantissimo per il gruppo ed è tuttora uno dei migliori portieri sulla piazza, giocare con certi campioni sul campo fa la differenza.
> Pirlo vabbè, non c'è bisogno di descriverlo, messo nella giusta situazione (ergo non nella situazione dell'italia del mondiale) è un top player assoluto.
> 
> ...


Difensori centrali più forti di Barzagli non esistono, verissimo. Purtroppo però Andrea ha i suoi acciacchi, in previsione dei prossimi Europei puntare su di lui rischia di essere un'incognita.
Buffon nel gruppo lo vorrei sempre, anche a 60 anni, proprio per i motivi che hai detto te, ma forse sinceramente forse tra 2 anni farei giocare Sirigu o nel caso dovesse maturare definitivamente Perin.
Pirlo invece sinceramente lo farei fuori. Massimo rispetto per un giocatore che ha fatto la storia, ma reputo Verratti più forte dell'attuale Pirlo. Al Mondiale Marco è stato di gran lunga il migliore azzurro e su di lui a mio avviso dovremmo costruire la Nazionale del futuro. Pirlo dovrebbe capire che è il momento di farsi da parte.
Non iniziare a dire che scrivo questo perché sono juventini, non mi interessa niente del club di provenienza


----------



## davoreb (5 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che la Germania ha vinto il mondiale con Klose..
> Comunque secondo me Buffon e Pirlo possono giocare fino a 40 anni.
> Barzagli solo ultimamente ha avuto qualche problema, infatti è stato operato per risolvere, tra un po' tornerà titolare nella juve.



Buffon può giocare anche fino a 50 ma se c'è uno più forte di lui dovrebbe giocare titolare, idem pirlo.

sirigu e verratti sono due top nel loro ruolo e devono giocare. Se invece ipoteticamente l'unico sostituto di pirlo era Montolivo allora avanti con pirlo. Probabilmente se Totti non avesse dato l'addio ce lo ritrovavamo ancora in nazionale.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me Buffon e Pirlo possono giocare fino a 40 anni.
> Barzagli solo ultimamente ha avuto qualche problema, infatti è stato operato per risolvere, tra un po' tornerà titolare nella juve.



Certo che possono, ma non andremo mai da nessuna parte... 
Una nazionale con un progetto serio Buffon e Pirlo ormai non la vedrebbero più neanche in cartolina. Il loro tempo è finito. 
E' vero il discorso dell'importanza dei leader, ma se i leader non li cambi quando è il momento non ne crescerai mai degli altri.


----------



## Tom! (5 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Certo che possono, ma non andremo mai da nessuna parte...
> Una nazionale con un progetto serio Buffon e Pirlo ormai non la vedrebbero più neanche in cartolina. Il loro tempo è finito.
> E' vero il discorso dell'importanza dei leader, ma se i leader non li cambi quando è il momento non ne crescerai mai degli altri.



Pirlo fino a 4 mesi fa faceva la differenza in tutte le competizioni della juve. Se non è invecchiato tutto d'un colpo durante l'estate credo che potrà fare ancora anni da protagonista.
Poi sicuramente bisognerà trovare soluzioni alternative per ogni evenienza, mi sembra che Conte ci abbia già pensato.

Comunque possiamo stare tranquilli, meglio di Conte non c'è nessuno per questa nazionale.
Io personalmente spero di non diventare vecchio aspettando il giorno che tornerà alla juve, sempre se tornerà..


----------



## Sherlocked (6 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> *Pirlo fino a 4 mesi fa faceva la differenza in tutte le competizioni della juve.* Se non è invecchiato tutto d'un colpo durante l'estate credo che potrà fare ancora anni da protagonista.
> Poi sicuramente bisognerà trovare soluzioni alternative per ogni evenienza, mi sembra che Conte ci abbia già pensato.
> 
> Comunque possiamo stare tranquilli, meglio di Conte non c'è nessuno per questa nazionale.
> Io personalmente spero di non diventare vecchio aspettando il giorno che tornerà alla juve, sempre se tornerà..



Tutte tutte ?


----------

